# Maria -- A Rare Sighting



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

nina foresti said:


>


Wow. I had NO idea this was on Youtube. Callas in MEDEA!!!!!!!! Thanks. She was so gorgeous and emotive.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

I believe this was in the extras for the Maria by Callas film, there was certainly some footage of her 1961 Scala Medeas.

Wonderful stuff.

N.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Fantastic stuff. Even in these disjointed excerpts you can see what made her special as an actress, her gestures being an expression of the music.



> What [Tulio Serafin] said that impressed me was: "When one wants to find a gesture, when you want to find how to act on stage, all you have to do is listen to the music. The composer has already seen to that." If you take the trouble to really listen with your soul and with your ears - and I say soul and ears because the mind must work, but not too much also - you will find every gesture there. And it is all true, you know.


Well it may be true, but with how many other singers, even those who move well on stage, are music and acting so closely intertwined?


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

That quote is what Callas said Serafin said during the interview with Lord Harewood.


----------

